# Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Hallo Leutchen,

ich bin seit Jahren bei der telekom (war auch immer zufrieden!) Nur nervt mich langsam des ich nur ne 2.000 DSl Leitung habe!  Mehr wird auch in de nächsten jahren net anliegen.

Nun habe ich tolle Angebote von Kabel Deutschland vor mir liegen. Dort bietet man mir für weniger Geld ne 100.000 Leitung an! Diese würde ich gerne nutzen wollen.

Nun brauch ich die passende Hardware! Dort brauch ich eure Hilfe.


Zur Zeit habe ich von der telekom nen Speedport! Und ich weiß dieser hat schu nen paar Jahre aufn Tacho stehen.


Kabel Deutschland bietet mir ne kleine Fritzbox an diese müsste ich mieten! Doch dies will ich nicht!

Nun suche ich nen Wlan Router der die 100.000 auch wirklich mitmachen tut! Er sollte Wlan haben (is klar) und nen vier Port Switch intern haben. Da ich mich net auskenne was die Hardware dort angeht brauche ich euch.

Preis sollte bei max. 100 Euro liegen! Wenn möglich auch nen gutes Interface haben und vllt sogar mal Testsieger gewesen sein. 


Wäre über vorschläge bzw Kaufberatung und Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.  

LG


----------



## DumBaz (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Hey S3curity

Die Router die du von KD bekommst besitzen eine KD Firmware, die von KD freigeschalted werden muss
damit du auch nur Das Sehen kannst was du geordert hast.

Die Kleine Fritz!Box die du beschreibst ist bestimmt die 6340/6360. Keine der beiden Boxen wirst du im
Freien Handel zu Kaufen finden. Bei eBay werden zwar einige angeboten, doch glaube Ich nicht das du
die Frei geschalted bekommst von KD.

Und die 5 Euronen Miete/Monat wär mir die Fritz!Box von KD wärt. Must du aber Wissen.

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

ich möchte eben nicht diese fritzbox. Es muss doch sicher auch was anderes geben... TP-Link Netgear usw... Oder net!?


----------



## DumBaz (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Das Problem ist KD und deren Boxen Verwaltung. Die schalten nur die Boxen Frei die sie dir Schieken.
Was du jetzt dahinter ransteckst bleibt dir überlassen.

Ein Freund hat auch nen KD Anschluss, Die Box wo das Kabel rein geht ist von KD, dahinter hat er sich
ne Fritz!Box 7270 geklemmt, war noch von der Telekom.

Seit nun gut 20 Monaten isser damit zufrieden.

Nim einfach die Standart KD-Box und klemm dahin was du magst, sollte fast alles laufen.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

*Hallo 
*

Nach der Umstellung auf die 100000er Leitung von Kabel Deutschland haben wir uns den geholt

Uns wurde auch die Fritz Box Empfohlen aber 5 € im Monat nein Danke  

*TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk Gigabit Router*


3 abnehmbare Antennen mit Reverse-SMA-Anschluss
4 Gigabit-Ethernet-Ports und 300Mbps WLAN-Geschwindigkeit - ideal für HD-Videostreaming
einfache gemeinsame Nutzung von USB-Datenträgern über das Netzwerk
unterstützt UPnP, DDNS, Statisches Routing, VPN Passthrough und Portforwarding
Wird in frustfreier Verpackung verschickt
*EUR 44,89* *Kostenlose Lieferung.

*
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Ultimate Wireless Netzwerk: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Zeig mir etwas anderes mit vergleichbaren Möglichkeiten zum selben/günstigeren Preis ?


----------



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Hey,

des heißt ich nehme einfach des Null Euro Ding was die dazu anbieten und kann dahinter klemmen was ich mag ja!? Habe ich da irgendwelche einbrüche was evt Geschwindigkeit usw angeht!?


----------



## fubii (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Also bei Unitymedia und bei Kabel BW war ich, bzw bin ich noch. Du bekommst ein Modem von denen, dass muss du zwingend anschließen. Aber dahinter kannst du hängen was du willst. Ich habe für meine 50k Leitung den TP-Link TL-WR841N geholt und kann diese komplett nutzen. Es muss nicht umbedingt eine teure Fritzbox sein...


----------



## DumBaz (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Die Fritz!Box war Sposored bei Telekom bei Vertragswechsel


----------



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Gibts de auch ne Möglichkeit des es alles in einem Gerät gibt!? Modem Router glaube wird des doch genannt oder?


----------



## BlueDragonLG (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Hallo 

Du brauchst bei Kabel immer ein Extra Modem 

An dem Modem kannst du Anschließen an Router was Du Möchtest


----------



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Also blöd gesagt könnte ich auch meinen alten Speedport wieder nutzen !? Auch wenn dieser für die Geschwindigkeit ne ausgelegt ist...


----------



## robbe (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Alles in einem Gerät nennt sich Kabelrouter und das bekommt man nur (gegen zuzahlung) von den Providern. 

An das Modem von KD kannst du jeden beliebigen Router (möglichst ohne integriertes Modem) anschließen.


----------



## S3curity (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Wer hat de von euch alles Kabel Deutschland!? Wie seit ihr mit dem Support usw zufrieden!?


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Ich bin bei Unitymedia(ISH). Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Support in Anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## fubii (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Ich war bei Kabel BW und bin jetzt bei Unitymedia. Es läuft einfach alles top, habe keine Ausfälle und der Speed ist auch da. 

Also bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Gerät für das Internet über das TV Kabel gesehen, dass alles in einem hat.


----------



## robbe (4. April 2013)

fubii schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Gerät für das Internet über das TV Kabel gesehen, dass alles in einem hat.



Nennt sich Fritzbox 6360 und kannst du du zb. bei Unity für 5€ dazu mieten.


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

Habe ebenfalls eine 100MBit-Leitung von KD, dazu gabs zu meinem anfänglichen Grauen einen Hitron Modemrouter von KD dazu (das 0€ Teil) aber mittlerweile kann man den integrierten Router über die Webseite von KD in den Bridge-Modus stellen und ich bin mein doppel NAT los.
Ich betreibe dahinter einen TP-Link WDR3600 mit DD-WRT geflasht und bin vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## S3curity (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls eine 100MBit-Leitung von KD, dazu gabs zu meinem anfänglichen Grauen einen Hitron Modemrouter von KD dazu (das 0€ Teil) aber mittlerweile kann man den integrierten Router über die Webseite von KD in den Bridge-Modus stellen und ich bin mein doppel NAT los.




Morgen Toffel, was meinst du damit? Is des teil so schlecht !?


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Wlan Router für kabel Deutschland*

So an sich ist es ein ganz normaler Modemrouter. Leider ist sowohl die Firmware als auch das integrierte WLAN (dessen Freischaltugn man bei KD monatlich bezahlen muss) nicht zu gebrauchen. Für den Heimanwender ist die Oberfläche zwar ausreichend, aber sobald es etwas anspruchsvoller wird mit Zugriff von außen etc. nicht wirklich benutzbar.
Daher hatte ich von Anfang an den WDR3600 dahinter hängen, zuerst in einer DMZ was nicht wirklich optimal funktionierte, da scheinbar immer noch genattet wurde.
Letztens habe ich dann gesehen, dass man die Routerfunktion des Hitron über das KD Kundenportal deaktivieren kann, so dass man es als normales Modem nutzen kann.
Von der Stabilität der Verbindung kann ich mich nicht beschweren, weder das Hitron noch die Leitung von KD machen bei mir Probleme und ich kann zum Hitron im Modemmodus (geiles Wort ) nichts negatives sagen.


----------

